# Who here plays a musical intrument?



## strangerdude562 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wondering how many of you play a music instrument? I played the guitar in high school for three years and dropped it after work took over and I didn't find time to learn new things. Just today I registered for a beginners piano class for spring semester, really looking forward to learning the piano.


----------



## dinkydigger (Dec 4, 2008)

i play drums and guitar


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 4, 2008)

_That's cool, what kind of music?_


----------



## dinkydigger (Dec 4, 2008)

with drums i play metal alot..i love pounding the crap out of them..with guitar it's a mix..i don't have an electric, so i don't really play alot of heavy stuff with that..mostly acoustic tunes...i have a 12 string so it sounds awesome


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 4, 2008)

_I found myself pounding my cousins drum set and enjoyed it a lot._


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 4, 2008)

i play the piano man and its great to learn because once you learn it makes learning other instruments much easier. I also play the guitar and banjo....i have some steel drums but i havent gotten very good at them yet.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 4, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> i play the piano man and its great to learn because once you learn it makes learning other instruments much easier. I also play the guitar and banjo....i have some steel drums but i havent gotten very good at them yet.




That's a reason I chose the piano, I hear it's one of the most difficult instruments to play. After I master the basics I want to emphasize on playing blues and also learn some metallica song on the piano too. Having some music skills i'm sure will help in learning the piano. I just wish I had skills like my cousin, he can learn any song by ear.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah guitar for 7 years now

its fun

some SOAD is fun to play after blazin


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been producing hip-hop "beats" if you will for 2 years now, I knew absolutely nothing going in but always had a good ear for tempo and sounds. With my synthesizer and sound software I can simulate any instrument on the keys, so I've really taught myself by ear how to play and I can just freestyle melodies of the top of my head pretty good now. It's really fun shit to create a totally origional piece from scratch in a couple hours. I can smoke a joint and gap out for hours at a time just zoning and vibing like crazy, you got a whole orchestra at you finger tips. I still couldn't tell you what key is what, lol.


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 4, 2008)

with enough practice youll be able to do that as well....my friend jake can play any song on command with his guitar, well if hes knows how it goes he can think of it in his head and within about 30 seconds he can play it. I hope to be that good one day but he started when he was 4 and hes now 24 so hes got 20 years under his belt


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 4, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> with enough practice youll be able to do that as well....my friend jake can play any song on command with his guitar, well if hes knows how it goes he can think of it in his head and within about 30 seconds he can play it. I hope to be that good one day but he started when he was 4 and hes now 24 so hes got 20 years under his belt


Same with my cousin, he started on the drums at age 7. He's now 25, he's had a band since middle school, and over the years he's mastered the guitar, piano, bass, and his number one, the drums.


----------



## Tomogchi (Dec 4, 2008)

Heh. I started playing an alto sax in highschool. i dumped the sax and then got a guitar. I can play it, but it just wasnt me if you know what i mean. I then met a kid who showed me bass. Ever since then (maybe 8 years now?) I've been playing bass.
4 string memphis with emg's in it... Also have a 4 string Fender percision bass (pbass). Slap sounds awesome on the fender, as does bass/jazz... But rock/metal sounds awesome on my memphis.


----------



## edub420 (Dec 5, 2008)

i play the bong-a-phone lol no but really i play the piano.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Dec 5, 2008)

I started getting into making music about 5 years ago, using software synths and such. About 6 months ago I went out and bought an electric guitar (epiphone), and next I'll prolly get a bass or some drums. I don't really know a lot about music, but I love playing around while i'm high.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 5, 2008)

play keyboard, had 2 teach myself cause couldnt afford lessons, try and play n e thing i can download , only download chords then listen to the music and imitate cause not quick enough to read music, but prefer 2 compose own.


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 5, 2008)

guitar... anything with buttons is just lame.


----------



## koncyse (Dec 7, 2008)

play guitar, used that to teach myself some piano, bass, keyboard, pretty much anything i pick up and spend some time with.


----------



## Greenscreen (Dec 7, 2008)

Play piano, guitar, drums and I've got a crazy leslie hammond organ from the sixties, it trips me out a lot when I have a jam.


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 7, 2008)

I play guitar and bass...dabble a bit on the drums but i suck at those.


----------



## Durgler (Dec 9, 2008)

Im a turntableist...........or dj


----------



## surf88 (Dec 9, 2008)

I play all sorts of percussion. from trap set, to marimba, to djembe. 

Percussion is my specialty. all styles are fun. bossa nova is really fun to play.

i also play piano.


----------

